# Need help identifying a fish i caught [ Pic ]



## fishykeeper12 (Aug 4, 2011)

Caught in a florida beach, 3-5 feet deep


----------



## khacho2 (May 16, 2011)

I am pretty sure it's a wrasse not sure of the full name


----------



## mcnb (Aug 1, 2011)

very cool did u keep it?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Looks like some sort of Hawk Fish, the way its kinda sittin on its front fins. Can't tell which though.


----------



## fishykeeper12 (Aug 4, 2011)

mcnb said:


> very cool did u keep it?


yup


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

beautiful and really special :-D


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

it perches like a hawkfish or goby but appearance says a type of leopard wrasse. i hope you checked local laws prior to collecting and used a QT for it. it is a nice looking specimen.


----------



## Strand (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah the FBI might be knocking down your door!!!


Very cool fish. Hoping someone knows exactly what it is.


----------



## kitten_penang (Mar 26, 2008)

it could be very well a juvenile specimen.some juvenile are of a different color then the adults


----------

